# Kompletter  Neubau



## Henni-Hennsen (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich bin so ziehmlich neu hier im Forum und im Bereich Teichbau, aber ich nachdem ich hier so einige Beiträge gelesen habe das Ihr alle samt eine tolle Truppe seid die mir bestimmt eine Tips und Ratschläge geben könnt!

Ich plane mir einen Teich anzulegen! Mein Kumpelt hat mich infiziert und ich will unbeding auch einen im meinen Garten haben!
Ich habe einen Garten der ca. 900m² hat und recht gerade verläuft also nix mit Winkel drin oder sonstigen Verzweigungen.
Der Teich soll eine größe von 8m x 7m haben mit der Tiefe bin ich mir sehr unschlüssig! Mein Kumpel sagt je tiefer desto besser zwecks Wäreentwicklung im Sommer! 
Was sagt Ihr dazu wie Tief soll man einen normalen Fischteich buddeln!?!?!?!
Ich habe mir so gedacht das da ein paar Koi´s so um die sieben bis zehn stück rein sollen und Gründlinge!
Als Filteranlage habe ich mir überlegt das ich einen Schwerkraftfilter mit 4 200l - 300l Tonnen und verschiedenen Filtermedien bauen möchte! 
Vor der Terasse die noch nicht vorhaden ist soll die Kannte am Tiefsten sein das man von der Terasse direkt ein Stückchen über dem Wasser steht. Auf der linken Seite kommt ein Wall der einen Bachlauf insich hat. Der Bachlauf soll noch ein bischen am anderen Schänkel weiterlaufen und mit einen kleinen Wasserfall wieder in den Teich zurücklaufen! Das Waser für den Bachlauf soll aus dem Schwerkrftfilter kommen (vielleicht noch eine Zusatzpume wenn es nicht ausreichen sollt)!
Im Bachlauf sollen Feldsteine und Pflanzen um das Wasser noch weiterhin zu filtern. 
Im Randbereich auf der rechten Seite sollen Pflanzstellen. Hintenrechts ausenrum Pflanzen und in der Mitte Wasser in der Ausbuchtung sollen auch Pflanzen genauso wie vorne rechts wie hinten am Rand Pflanzen und in der Mitte tiefer für ne Seerose oder so mal schaun!
Mal schaun ob ich die Zeichung verständlich hinbekommen habe!!

 
Vielleicht noch mal zu Erklärung die Kreise sollen Seerosenplätze darstellen, das dunkelgrüne sollen Planzstellen sein, links das blau Bachlauf mit Staufstufen oder ein paar Steine mal schaun und darunter natürlich der Wall, daneben ein bepflanzter Wall.
Der Platz daneben ist für um ein bischen Platz zu haben um die Hecke noch zu schneiden!!
Achja fast vergessen das Gestrichelte soll ne Brücke darstellen  !!!!

Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Anmerkungen und eventuellen Ratschläge!!!!
Richtige Bilder stelle ich auch noch rein muss mir nur noch ne Cam besorgen!!!
Ersteinmal ein schönes Wochenede und immer klares Wasser in Euren Teichen!!!

Gruss Euer Henni- Hennsen


----------



## kreativmaster (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kopletter  Neubau*

Hey Henni ...

bin auch noch relativ neu .. 
habe aber etwas dazu gelernt bei einer solchen größe des teiches wäre es vorteilshaft 2 Bodenabläufe einzubauen sowie einen oberflächenskimmen 

Mfg Manuel


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kopletter  Neubau*

Hallo Manuel!!!

Ja das mit dem Skimmer ist auch in Planung!!!
Mit den Bodenabläufen kann ich mir noch nicht so genau vorstellen wie man das in die Praxis umsetzen soll aber da findet man hier bestimmt auch etwas zu!!!



So nun im Anschluss noch die versprochenen Bilder vom Projekt das am Mo. starten wird!!! Juhu ich freu mich schon!!!

 

 

 


So auf dem ersten Bild ist mein kleiner Helfer!
Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man die Teichform und die Terasse die noch nicht vorhanden ist ca 52m² groß wird sie irgentwann!
Das dritte Bild ist noch mal von oben aufegonommen!!! 
Ich denke mal das man anhand der Bilder sich ein bischen mehr vorstellen kann!!!

Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## Eckentaler (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

hi Henni

von Fischen u Fischteichen hab ich wenig Ahnung

bin mehr auf dem Schwimmteichtrip

aber schaut doch gut aus dein Vorhaben

wollte auch Tonnen vergraben

ein Bekannter Koihändler hat mir aber abgeraten
und gesagt ich soll Betonringe vergraben
mehr Volumen=mehr Filtermaterial = mehr Filterleistung

is alles noch am Baun bei mir mein Weiher is grad schön grün 
werd heut mal Filter fluten u 1-2 TAge schaun ob er dicht iss  dann ab mittwoch kann er laufen


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Moin Manuel!!!

Vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht! 
Na dann hast Du ja auch noch so ein bischen Arbeit vor Dir!!

Viel erfolg und Spass bei der Arbeit !!!

Gruss Henni


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo Leute!!!

Na hier ist ja ein reges treiben!!!
Naja egal!!! 

Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom ersten Tag!!!
 

 

 

Nachdem wir nicht genau wussten wo wir mit dem Aufhub hin sollen haben kurzer Hand enschlossen den Rasen neu anzulegen!!!

Morgen gehts weiter!!! Juhu!!!

Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## marcus18488 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo, 

sieht doch echt gut aus bei dir. Wenn ich an mein Loch denke, da werd ich richtig neidisch. Kein Steinchen bei dir zu finden, und bi mir musste der ganz grosse Bagger ran wegen Felsen.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Ne Steine hatte ich so gut wie gar nicht!!!
Ein paar kleine aber das bleibt ja nicht aus!!!
Aber wo ich noch viel dankbarer drüber bin das unter der ganzen Fläche nix an Bauschutt gewehsen ist!!! Hätte sehr gut angehen können da sie früher ja einfach ein Loch gegraben haben Bauschutt rein und wieder zu und Rasen drüber!!! Echt gaul bei mir war nix!!!

Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## kreativmaster (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

n abend Henni 

wie ich sehe nimmt deine grube so richtig gestalt an .. 
wie tief ist denn deine grube bis her ?!  und ist es möglich tiefer zu gehn ?! .. 
da du ja auf kois spezialisiert bist was fischbesatz angeht würde ich den teich lieber gleich tiefer machen so lange noch nich die folie drinn ist .. 
sparst du dir schon mal die nächste vergrößerrung   

und zu deinen Wänden des teichs die könnte man noch bisschen steiler machen ...


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Moin Manuel!!!

Also die tiefste Stelle ist 1,70m! Spezialisiert habe ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht  da ich ja noch kein Wasser und demnach auch noch keine Fische drin habe, aber ich möchte mir wohl ein paar Koi´s zulegen mal gucken!!!
Tiefer wollte ich eigentlich nicht gehen  außer es gibt da einen speziellen Grund für!!!

Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallöchen!!!

So zweiter Tag ist zu ende!! Ist nicht ganz so viel passiert war aber trotzdem ganz schön anstrengend!!!
Hier ein Bilder:
 

Hab heute "nur" geschafft die Teichränder abzuteilen, die Teichwände ein wenig zu begradiegen und den Untergrund für das Vlies vorzubereiten!!!
Noch nicht ganz fertig morgen gehts weiter!!!
Hab heute die Folien bestellt mal schaun vielleicht ist sie noch diese Woche da!!!
Wäre gaul!!! Ansonsten nächste Woche!!!

Euch eine schönen Abend!!!
Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Nabend zusammen!!!
Heute hat mir leider das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht!!!
Morgen gehts weiter!!!

Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

So nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Fortschritt in die richtige Richtung!!!
Haben heute die Teichfolie geschweisst!
In der Zeit wo sie am verschweissen war haben wir Vlies im Teich verlegt!!!
Kurz ein Besuch beim Koizüchter in Spika hier mal der Link wer Lust hat:
http://www.koi-sugoi.com/
Mal eben geschaut wo man bei uns in der Nähe schöne Fische bekommen kann!!! 

Nachdem wir wieder zu hauser angekommen sind weiter am Teich!!!
Folien rein und jetzt läuft und läuft und läuft das Wasser!!! Brunnen habe ich noch nicht und Standrohr habe ich mir nicht besorgt!!!
Ich habe ja Zeit!!! 

Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom heutigen Tag!!!!

 

Der Bachlauf wird natürlich an der rechten Seite noch vergrößert, versteht sich von selber!!!

 

Das mit dem verschweissen habe ich echt gedacht das das schwieriger ist!! Ging aber und die Naht ist echt gut geworden!!!

 

Genauso wie mit der Folie im Teich!!! Ich erst ein paar bedenken das sie sich an machen Stellen mehr beugt so wie ich sie im Teich haben möchte aber es ging sehr gut!!!

  

Nachdem die Folie drin war haben wir uns ersteinmal ein Bierchen gegönnt!!! Das war vielleicht lecker gerade bei diesem schönen Wetter!!!

So demnächste mehr Fotos!!!
Gleich noch ein paar Falten rausziehen wenn das Wasser entlich mal ein bischen gestiegen ist!!!

Euch einen schönen Feierabend!!!
Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Ein paar Bilder habe ich noch gerade gemacht es sind jetzt 2,5m³ Wasser drin!!! Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
ich glaube da kommen noch ein paar hinzu!!!

 

Da sieht man mal die gesamte Teichgröße!! Ich schätze es werden so um die 45m³ Wasser!!! Werde wohl in zwei Tagen  schlauer sein!!!!

 

Das sind jetz mal gerade 2,5m³ Wasser!!!

Gruss Henni Hennsen


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Na hier ist ja ein reges treiben!!! 
Scheint ja nicht viele zu interessieren wie andere Leute Ihren Teich so bauen!!! Naja vielleicht bin ich auch nur viel zu ungeduldig was die Resonanz so angeht!!!)
Im Teich sind mitlerweile 12m³ Wasser und es läuft immer noch!!!

Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## Boldi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo Henni,

interessant ist eine Teichbaudoku immer, aber die meiste Resonanz bekommt man erst, wenn tatsächlich alles fertig ist. Technische Fragen zur Machbarkeit einiger Dinge (Bodenablauf,Skimmer,Filter) stellst Du ja nicht, dann warten wir eben ab und harren der Dinge die da noch so kommen. Den guten Ratschlag von Manuel hast Du ja scheinbar nicht weiter verfolgt, zumindest ist kein Skimmer/Bodenablauf auf Deinen Bildern zu erkennen.
Ich z.B. bin zur Zeit etwas skeptisch, ob das bei Dir mit Koi`s so funktioniert, aber wahrscheinlich wirst Du uns am Ende Deiner Doku die techn. Raffinessen präsentieren, also warten wir`s erstmal weiter ab.


----------



## Teichmatze (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo

Selbstverständlich verfolge auch ich Deine Doku.
Aber bisher gab es ja nichts für mich zum Schreiben.

Wo ist das Bild zum Vergleich:??:
Im Teich sind mitlerweile 12m³ Wasser und es läuft immer noch!!!k

Mach weiter so,wird schon werden.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Servus Henni

Na dann will ich mal loslegen  ....

Ein Bodenablauf oder mehrere, bei Dir würde ich zumindest drei empfehlen + Skimmer...... ist für einen Koi-Teich ein muß .....  und ...

du schreibst nichts über die Filterausstattung ....

TF oder VF oder US III .....
Linn oder andere Rohrpumpe oder Oase Profi- oder Optimax ....
Biofilter mit __ Hel-X 12 oder 14er, ruhend und bewegt oder nur bewegt ....
Pflanzfilter oder Bodenfilter .....
Dies wären alles Filteralternativen für einen Koi-Teich so wie du Ihn planst ...

Also raus mit der Sprache, man will hören  .....


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Und natürlich habe ich das wichtigste vergessen 

Dein Teich schaut gut aus  gefällt mir


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*


Wusste nicht wie man schon geschriebene Beiräge löscht!!!
Im nächsten steht mehr!!!

Gruss Hennsen


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Dann war ich wie schon geschrieben wohl zu ungeduldig!!! Sorry!!!

Ja es wird bestimmt bessere Filtermöglichkeiten geben als wie ich sie geplant habe!!!
Aber man muss mit dem auskommen was man zur Verfügung hat!!

Ich wollte mir einen Schwerkraftfilter mit 4 Regentonne a 200Liter Tonnen bauen!
Davor ein Siebfilter für die Fadenalgen und größeren Partikel!

Im anschluss daran eine UVC Lampe wo das Wasser dann danch den Filter durchläuft vom Filter in den Bachlauf der mit Kies und Wasserpflanzen bestückt ist und wieder zurück in den Teich!!!
Den Filter will ich wohl so in der Art bauen:
http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm

Mit der Pumpe bin ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher habe jetzt eine gefunden die eine recht hohe Pumpenleistung hat und dabei aber nur 75Watt:
http://www.teichpoint.de/technik/te...esparend/teichpumpe-10000-energiesparend.html
Keine Ahnung ob die gut ist oder nicht ist im verbrauch noch günstiger als Oase und in der Anschaffung um das dreifache günstiger!!!

Einen Skimmer werde ich auf jedenfall einbringen aber halt "nur" einen den man im nachhinei einsetzt ohne BA!!!
An sowas habe ich da gedacht!!!
http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=2672&osCsid=97fsnevnaqca7mbjooi44it5a6


Hier mal eben der Zwischenstand 20m³ Wasser!!!
Anhang anzeigen 49904

Morgen wird er wohl voll sein 

Gruss Henni-Hennsen

Ps. Das Wasser hat eine sehr abkühlenden Wirkung bei den Außentemperaturen!!! 
  links im Bild ist meine Wenigkeit!!! ;-)


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Servus

Wie willst du einen Schwerkraftfilter installieren ohne einen bis jetzt nicht vorhandenen Foliendurchbruch 

Schwerkraftfilter versus gepumpter Filter

Ich sehe nur die Möglichkeit (ohne Umbau-Maßnahmen) ein gepumptes System zu installieren. 
Dadurch verlierst du viel Leistung an der Pumpe, da die Filter ja über Teichwasserniveau stehen. Umso tiefer die Filter stehen umsoweniger Leistungsverlust an der Pumpe, aber dann hättest schon bald ein Schwerkraftsystem auch machen können .

Zur Ausstattung der einzelnen Filterbehälter:
Bei Einsatz eines guten Vorfilter (Siebfilter) kannst du dir alle genannten Filtermedien wie in dem Link ersparen, denn diese dienen nur zur Feinfilterung des Wassers und nicht zum Aufbau eines biologischen Filters.
Kauf Dir eine/zwei Tonnen, in eine 100l __ Hel-x 14 ruhend, in die zweite Hel-x 14 bewegt (durch Hi-Blow mit am Grund liegenden Lüftersteine).
Dies ist dann der Bio-Filter (dient dem Nitrit & Nitrat-Abbau).

Genauere Filterbestückungen & Filter-Eigenbau findest du in der Eigenbau-Ecke


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Na dann habe ich das wohl falsch verstanden mit dem Schwerkraftfilter!!!
Ich meine die Tonnen hintereinander aufstellen und dann einfach durchlaufen lassen!!!
Müsste doch eigentlich funktionieren oder nicht!?!?!?
Im Grundegenommen einen Durchlauffilter!!!
1. Tonne Filterbürsten
2. Tonne Biofilter
3. Tonne Biofilter
4. Tonne Filtermatten fein

5. Bachlauf mit Kies und Pflanzen

und wie schon geschrieben wollte ich davor ein Siebfilter setzen und eine UVC Lampe!!!
Die Pumpe müsste doch eigentlich ausreichen oder wie sieht ihr das!?!?!?!
http://www.teichpoint.de/technik/te...esparend/teichpumpe-10000-energiesparend.html

Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Servus Henni-Hennsen

Wie schon geschrieben >

1. + 4. Tonne kannst Dir sparen, diesen Part übernimmt der Siebfilter 

2. + 3. Tonne mit __ Hel-x 14 befüllen (hat die größte Besiedelungsfläche für Bakterien aller am Markt angebotenen Bio-Materialien), 2. Tonne mit ruhendem Hel-x, 3. Tonne mit bewegten Hel-x.

Also dein Filteraufbau:
Pumpe (im Teich liegend) > UVC > Siebfilter > 1. Tonne Hel-x ruhend > 2. Tonne Hel-x bewegt > Bachlauf > Teich.
Ich würde die UVC mit einem Bypass umgehen (sonst wirkt sie wegen des starken Durchflusses nicht effizient)

@ Jürgen-V: falls ich da einen blödsinn schreibe, korrigiere mich bitte


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Dann werde ich wohl meinen Filter nur mit zwei Tonnen bauen!!!
Wenn es ausreicht ist das ja super!!!
Wie meinst du das mit dem Beipass???

Quasi mit einem Abzweig einen direkt in den Filter und mit dem anderen Abzweig durch die UVC und dann durch den Filter leiten habe ich das richtig verstanden???
Ok leuchtet auf jedenfall ein das das Wasser nicht so schnell an der Lampe verbeiläuft ist dann effektiver!!!
Ich werde berichten wie es so funktioniert!!!
Noch ne andere Frage!!
Ich lasse ja gerade meinen Teich mit Leitungswasser voll laufen und bevor man da Fische reinsetzen möchte muss sich ja ersteinmal das Teichwasser entwickeln oder sehe ich das falsch???
Einerseits gibt es ja Starterpackete für die Entwicklung des Wasseres oder man kann doch auch von einem See Wasser in den Teich mit hinzugeben oder geht das nicht!?!?!

Aber noch mal eben zu der Pumpe würde die ausreichen???

Gruss Henni


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Servus

Bypass hast du ganz richtig gedeutet 

Bevor du Fische reinsetzt, solltest du dich erstmal um die Bepflanzung kümmern. Die ist enorm wichtig um dem Wasser die Nährstoffe zu entziehen. Die Nährstoffe sind für den Algenwuchs verantwortlich. Dies gilt vorallem bei schon eingelaufen Teichen, bei neu angelegten Teichen wirst um eine Algenblüte sowieso nicht herum kommen, da die Pflanzen noch mit sich selbst (aklimatisieren im ungewohnten Teichwasser (sprich pH, Kh, Gh)) zu tun haben.
Viele Pflanzen > wenig Algen (Schweb- & Fadenalgen)
wenig Pflanzen > viele Algen = viel Arbeit mit dem säubern des Filters

Da kann bestenfalls ein Filter unterstützend wirken ......

Zu deiner Idee mit dem Wasser aus einem anderen Gewässer .....
würde ich nicht tun, wer weiß wie die Wasserqualität aus diesem Gewässer aussieht und ausserdem kannst dir Laich in deinen Teich holen, den du nur schwer wieder loswirst.
Starterbakterien ... naja, wennst ein bisserl Geduld hast, kannst du dir diese ersparen.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde heuer sowieso keinen Besatz in den Teich holen. Lass einmal der Natur und den Pflanzen Zeit zum anwachsen bzw. sich eine Biologie aufbauen und dann kannst auch im Frühjahr, wenn es die Wassertemperatur zuläßt (15°C) Koi in den Teich setzen. Ausserdem hast noch genug Zeit zum tüffteln am Filter bzw. Fehler auszubessern/optimieren.


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Ich glaube das werde ich auch so machen!!!
Ersteinmal dem Teich die Zeit geben um sich einzustellen und den Pflanzen sich einzuwachsen!!!
Mit dem Wasser aus einem andern See oder Teich kann ich so auch nachvollziehen!!!
Ja dann werde ich mich wohl mal darnsetzen um mir meinen Teich zu bepflanzen und ihn grün zu gestallten!!!
Filterbau ist ja auch noch an der Reihe!!!

Fotos von weiteren Arbeiten werden selbstverständlich  nachgereicht!!!

Gruss Henni


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Schönen guten Tag!!!

So nur mal eben für den Zwischenstand vom Teichbau

 

Nachdem das Wasser nun fast 48 lief ist der Teich voll und auf dem Zähler stehen 37950Liter!!!
Na da lag ich ja mit meinem Tipp von 45m³ gar nicht so schlecht!!!

Nachdem ich das Wasser abgestellt habe wurde es ganz schön dunkel bei uns und es gab mal wieder so richtig Regen:

 

Aber das meiste ist ja wie immer zu Glück daneben gegangen!!!
Dann gehts jetzt wieder an die Arbeit!!!
Bis demnächst mit neuen Bildern!!!

Gruss Henni


----------



## Boldi (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo Henni,

dann bist du ja jetzt in der spannenden Phase zu beobachten,ob Dein Teich das Wasser auch hält, ich drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## schrope (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo Henni!

Schönen Teich hast du dir da gebaut! 

Schade finde ich das du nicht gleich ein Schwerkraft-__ Filtersystem mit eingeplant hast!

Bevor du dir ein gepumptes-Filtersystem zulegst und du dir sowieso noch Zeit lassen willst, schau dir mal folgenden Beitrag an, man kann auch ein Nachträgliches Schwerkraftsystem realisieren, einziger nachteil ist nur das man das Saugrohr sieht, aber sonst wäre das für einen Koiteich die zu bevorzuugende Lösung!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21857/?q=nachtr%E4glich+Schwerkraft

Bez. Bepflanung:
Ich will ja nicht mekern, aber hättest du hier etwas mehr gelesen dann wüsstest du, dass du dir viiiiiiiiiiel leichter getan hättest wenn du vorher das Substrat eingebracht und die Pflanzen gesetzt hättest und erst dann das Wasser bzw. immer das Wasser von Stufe zu Stufe nach dem Bepflanzen.

Aber jetzt ist es zu spät und nun hoffen wir mal das dein Teich dicht bleibt!

Achja, die Pumpe: Wenn du ein gepumptes-Filtersystem planst dann brauchst du bei deiner Teichgröße und Koibesatz mind. eine 30.000er Pumpe, besser noch eine 40.000, weil nach Abzug der Verluste kommst du dann auf eine Leistung von ~30.000l/h was du bei einem Koiteich schon anstreben solltest.

Bei einem Schwerkraft-Filtersystem kannst du auf s.g. Reispumpen zurükgreifen, die hohe Leistungen haben, bei niedrigem Stromverbrauch, jedoch kannst du die noch bis zu einem halben Meter Pumphöhe einsetzen.


Zusammengefasst: deine gezeigte Pumpe ist viiiiiel zu schwach für deinen Teich!!!!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Servus Peter

 

Für deine Unterstützung


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Moin Peter!!!

Bevor ich angefangen habe überhaupt zu graben habe ich mich natürlich erkundigt was man alles so machen kann.

Es ist nur nicht immer so leicht alles so in die Tat umzusetzen wie man es gerne hätte!!!
Auch was natürlich nicht ganz so zu verachten ist das ganze Finanzielle was in sollch ein Projekt fliest!!!

Na klar macht man sich vorher gedanken wie man sich dans ganze so vorstellt!!!So manche Filteranlagen die ich hier gesehen habe sind bestimmt sehr super aber halt auch recht teuer!!! Dafür noch mal an alle  und 

Von dem Gesichtspunkt habe ich bei mir halt Abstriche in richtung Filter gemacht was das Maximum angeht!!!
Es wir bestimmt auch mit einem gepumpten System funktionieren!!!
Der Bachlauf und die Pflanzen im Wasser tun ja auch noch so einiges zur klärung des Wasseres!!!
Vielleicht wenn es mir gar nicht aussreicht sollte von der Wasserquallität kann ich immer noch nachhinein was am Filter machen!!!

Danke aber für den Vorschlag mit dem Schwerkraftfilter!!! Na vielleicht hast Du mich ja noch mal zum überdenken meines Vorhabens gebracht!!!

Gruss Henni


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Servus Henni

Wenn wir schon vom Geld reden ......
wieviel, wenn ich fragen darf, hast denn zu Verfügung 

Mein im bau befindlicher Teich wird mitsamt der Technik (Schwerkraftfilter) ca. € 3.500,- verschlingen. Für Vlies + Folie + Ufermatte + Bodenabläufe + Skimmer + US III + Optimax 10000+20000 + __ Hel-x 14 + Pflanzfilter = 12 x 6 Meter x 2,85 tief = ca. 70.000 Liter .
Vlies + Folie + Ufermatte sind bestellt, sollte in den nächsten 14 Tage anrauschen .

Nur so als kleines Beispiel .....


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Das hört sich auch nach verdammt viel Arbeit an die bei dir demnächst ansteht, aber man weiss ja wofür man das alles macht!!!
Es gibt nichts schöneres auf der Terasse zu sitzen ein klates Bierechen oder was auch immer und auf die geschaffenen Arbeiten zu blicken und sich daran zu erfreuen!!!

Ja da sind die Spannen bestimmt recht weit gestreut!!!

Ich hatte so überlegt und eingeschätzt mit ca. 1,500€ auszukommen, aber wenn ich mir das hier alles so anschau dann wird das wohl nichts werden mit diesem Endpreis!!!

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Leistungsstarken dabei aber günstig im Verbrauch und natürlich auch in der Anschaffung Teich und Bachlaufpumpe!!!
Man sollte ja sein Wasser in ca. 2 Stunden umgewälzt haben!!!
Da würde diese Pumpe doch schon reichen wären das so um die 2-3std aber was solls:
http://www.teichpoint.de/technik/teich-pumpen/forza-teichpumpen/teichpumpe-forza-5000-2-2.html

Ich will nicht geizig klingen aber da ich noch weitere Hobbys habe, wer Angelt kann das nachvollziehen das es auchnicht garade das günstigste ist. Ich kann halt nicht bei jedem Vorhaben was ich machen möchte mir das optimale kaufen!!!

Ich muss mit dem Auskommen was mir halt zur verfügung steht!!! Muss Reichen!!!!

Gruss Henni


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Alles klar 

Dann halt Zug um Zug, oder Stück für Stück .....

Nur du solltest halt Vorsorge treffen ....

So ein Folieflansch kostet nicht die Welt und die 110er HT/KG-Rohre auch nicht . Auch ein Bodenablauf wäre sicher erschwinglich gewesen.
Und du hättest vorgesorgt ......

aber .....

jetzt ist es schon zu spät .......


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Die Pumpe habe ich noch vergessen , muß wohl die Hitze bei uns in Wien sein :crazy

Pumpe für Schwerkraft
Pumpe für gepumpte Filter


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Ja mit diesen Pumpen wäre ich bestimmt am besten beraten aber die kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht Leisten!!!!
Da muss etwas kostengünstigeres reichen darum heisst es suchen suchen suchen!!!
Ich danke Dir für die guten Denkanstöße und Deine restlichen Worte!!!

So nun gehts gleich zum nächsten Hobby dem Handball!!!

Noch schnell ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand:

 


Gruss Henni


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hi,

die O..e Optimax gibbet hier ein bissi günstiger............. 

Man klicke da mal Pumpen und dann die Optimax Serie an. :smoki

Da sind dann mal locker 120,-.€ Preisunterschied drinne............


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Danke Olli für den Tipp


----------



## Mifri (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Moin

Es kann ja auch ohne Filter funzen, sofern genug Pflanzen in den Teich kommen. (die gibt es allerdings auch nicht für umsonst) Ich denke, das bei dieser größe so ca. 400 EUR für planzen einzuplanen sind.

Sicherlich kann man dann nicht mehr bis zum Boden sehen, aber wer will schon die Teichfolie sehen.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## marcus18488 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo Henni

ich hab mir meinen Filter so nach und nach selbst gebaut. Auch am Teich hab ich mit ein paar Euro begonnen. Wenn man viel Eigenleistung einbringt, ein klein wenig Handwerklich begabt ist (auch wenn es nicht wie gekauft aussieht), dann kann man auf billige Weise auch sehr viel erreichen.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo zusammen!!!

@Olli

Danke für den Link ist echt ne ecke günstiger mal schaun ob ich nicht doch zu eine Oase komme. 

@Mirco

Ja da hast du recht mit einer guten Bepflanzung des Teiches kann es natürlich auch sehr gut klappen. Werde auch ein paar Pflanzen ein pflanzen mal schaun was die so leisten!! Vor allem die Pflanzen kosten kein Cent unterhalt (nur) Anschaffungskosten. 

@Marcus

Also am Teich mache ich fast alles selber außer das Ausbaggern das habe ich machen lassen, aber alles andere werde ich in Eigenleistung fertigstellen!!!
Filterbau, Bachlauf, Gestalltung des Teiches usw.
Was halt Geld kostet sind halt die Sachen die man zusätzlich noch braucht!!! Pumpen kann ich nicht selber bauen und die anderen Sachen die man halt noch so braucht!!!
Handwerklich begabt würde ich sagen bin ich auf jedenfall, ist schon von Vorteil als Tischler solch eine Fähigkeit. 

So der Urlaub neigt sich dem Ende. Den Tag heute werde ich genießen und mal nichts machen bevor es morgen wieder an die Arbeit geht!!!
Werde dann weiter berichten wie es hier im Norden mit dem Teichbau so vorran geht!!!
Ach übrigens soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist die Folie absolut dicht und hält das Wasser!!! Ziel für den Urlaub geschafft!!! 

Euch noch einen  schönen Sonntag!!!
Gruss Henni


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo Teichfreunde!!!

Nach fünf Tagen hat sich am Wasserspiegel nichts getan dann kann ich davon ausgehen das die Folie dicht hält!!! Juhu 

So desweiteren habe ich die Zeit genutzt um mir einen Siebfilter zu bauen!!!
Der ist soweit fast fertig bis auf die Bohrungen und das Sieb, aber der Korpus und die Vorrichtung für das Sieb ist komplett fertig!!! Alles wurde aus Resoplan gefertigt!!

Bilder folgen!!

Der Bachlauf am Teich ist auch einen großen Schritt nach vorne gegangen!!!
Habe heute Kies bekommen und ihn im Bachlauf verteilt!!!
Deweiteren habe ich heute im Bachlauf Pflanzen gesetzt und morgen kommt der Rest in den Teich!!! Dann kommt noch vom Arbeitskollegen eine schöne große Seerose in den Teich!!!
Mal schaun was ich denn noch so in den Teich mit einbringe!!!

Fotos vom Bachlauf und vom Teich folgen narürlich auch!!! 

Gruss Henni


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallöchen!!!

Ich habe die letzte Zeit genutzt um meinen Teich weiter zu gestallten bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt bin ich sehr zufrieden wie es ausschaut!!!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder:



Einmal die gesamte Ansicht von vorn!!!

 

Dann nochmal die Sicht vom Garten aus mit dem Bachlauf auf der rechten Seite!!!

 

Der Wasserfall bzw. Wassereinlauf von der Seite

 

Wassereinlauf mal ein bischen näher!!!

 

Der Bachlauf vom Einlauf wo das gefilterte Wasser den Bachlauf speisen soll!!!

 

Die erste Seerose!!!

 

Bilder vom selbstgebauten Siebfilter kommen nach! Meine Kamera ist vorhin kaputt gegangen!!! 

Bis bald!!! Gruss aus dem Norden!!!
Henni-Hennsen


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo Henni-Hennsen.

Die Teichform schaut interessant aus... 

Was mir auffällt:
-gibt es schon einen Plan für den Rand? Kapillarsperre?

-was sieht man da links neben dem Wassereinlauf auf der Folie?

-täuscht das, oder liegt der Teich teilweise (z.B. hinter dem abgesägten Stamm) tiefer, als das umgebende Gartenland?


----------



## Olli.P (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hi,



> -täuscht das, oder liegt der Teich teilweise (z.B. hinter dem abgesägten Stamm) tiefer, als das umgebende Gartenland?



Ich glaub nicht das das täuscht, der liegt tiefer....... 

Das kann bei Starkregen noch ordentlich Spaß geben.....


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo!!!

@ Annett

Danke!!! Ja ich habe mich für solch eine Form entschieden da sie für mich auch interessant war und vor allem solch eine Form hat nicht jeder!!!

Das hat der Oli schon ganz richtig gesehen der Teichrand liegt meisst unter der "Rasenfläche"!!!
Ja mal gucken wie es bei Regen ausschaut aber bis jetzt ist alles gut gegangen und wir hatten schon richtig Tage mit Regen!!! 

Die angesprochene Kapilarsperre!! Wenn man von der Terasse an den linken Rand guckt ist die Folie am Wall ca. 5cm nach oben geschlagen und festgemacht!!!
An den anderen Rändern sprich auf der rechten Seite am Anfang geht sie auch noch ein Stück nach oben bis sie mit der Rasenfläche wieder eine Höhe hat!!!
Ich kann ja noch wenn es nötig ist dort die Folie höher legen das es gar nicht rauslaufen kann mal gucken ob das von nöten ist!!!
Ansonsten heisst es Steine sammeln sammeln sammeln!!!

Im vorherigen schrieb ich noch von meinem Siebfilter hier mal der Link:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23721

So ich hoffe die anderen Teile die ich noch brauche kommen auch bald das ich den Filter fertig bauen kann!!!

Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo Henni-Hennsen.

Es ging mir weniger um das Rauslaufen von Teichwasser, als vielmehr um das Reinlaufen bei Starkregen. Rauslaufen ist ok, reinlaufen dagegen gar nicht.

Eine Ladung Wasser aus dem Garten samt Erde im Teich und die nächsten Algenblüten sind Dir gewiss. :?
Hast Du zufällig eine Skizze vom Aufbau der Kapillarsperre? Mir fehlt irgendwie eine bildliche Vorstellung.


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo Annett!!!

Hier mal ein Bild wo ich angedeutet habe ab wo die Teich Folie hoch steht!!!

 

-Auf der linken Seite am Wallrand steht sie 5cm hoch bis hin zum Wassereinlauf
-Am Unteren Rand sieht man nicht genau steht die Folien ca. 20cm bis 25cm hoch wo noch L-Betonsteine drauf kommen als auflage für die Terasse die nächstes Jahr kommen soll
-Auf der Rechten Seite wiederum 5cm hoch bis hinter dem Erdpodest wo die Brücke drauf enden soll aber was Du schon richtig meinst geht da wenn das richtig regnen sollte das Wasser über einer Strecke bis dort hin ins Wasser und damit dann auch die Nährstoffe vom Boden!!!
Vielleicht muss ich da noch ne Sperre setzen die das Wasser in den Garten leiten würde beim Starkregen!!! Mal schaun wie ich das umsetzen kann!!!
-Desweiteren liegt der hinteren Bereich mit der "Rasenfläche" auf einer höhe!!!

Hoffe ich konnte das verständlich rüberbringen und du kannst es Dir jetzt besser vorstellen!!!
Ganz erhrlich da habe ich mir beim bauen gar keine gedanken drüber gemacht aber es klingt sehr plausibel!!! Wie gesagt ich werde versuchen noch ne Sperre wie auch immer einzufügen!!!

Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------



## Annett (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo. 

Ich kann leider derzeit nur sehr sporadisch die einzelnen Themen verfolgen und Antworten schreiben...

Vielleicht kannst Du den Teich ein wenig "verkürzen" um Folie einzusparen und so das Folienende oberhalb Gartenboden enden lassen?
Starkregen kommt früher oder später in fast jeder Gegend mal vor. 
Daher sollte der Teichrand wenigstens einige Zentimeter höher liegen oder das Wasser per Drainage o.ä. abfließen können.


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kompletter  Neubau*

Hallo Annett!!!

Das ist doch nicht schlimm ich habe auch nicht immer Zeit mich vor den Pc zu hocken um zu schreiben!!!

Ich habe da schon so eine Idee mal schaun ob ich das so machen kann!!!

Ich habe auf der Arbeit noch Resolplan Streifen die ich entlang des Teiches setzen möchte und diese werde ich dann mit Steinen so bestapeln das man sie nachher nicht mehr sieht!!!
Resoplan ist ein Vollkunststoff!!! Nur zur Info!!!
Der Regen soll dann mittesl dieser Sperre in der Garten geleitete werden wo er dann im Erdreich versickern kann!!!
Mal schaun ob das so funst wie ich mir das vorstelle!!!
Aber ersteinmal muss jetzt der Filter gebaute werden das ich ein paar Fische ind den Teich setzten kann da wimmelt es nur so von Mückenlarven!!!

Schönes Wochenende und bis denn!!

Gruss Henni-Hennsen


----------

